# NB for SA!! E-cigarettes the enemy of the health system - Motsoaledi



## annemarievdh (20/11/14)

Quote : 

"If the health minister has his way, vaping will soon be regulated like regular smoking because, he says, Big Tobacco is complicit in its rise."

Health Minister Aaron Motsoaledi wants to outlaw e-cigarettes. “If it were up to me, I would outright ban electronic cigarettes and I will fight for it,” he told the Mail & Guardian. “If there is one industry I don’t sympathise with at all it’s the tobacco industry, for the simple reason there is nothing they have contributed to humanity except great damage.”

Full artical here : http://mg.co.za/article/2014-11-20-e-cigarettes-the-enemy-of-the-health-system-motsoaledi?ars=true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

Very disturbing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Quote :
> 
> "If the health minister has his way, vaping will soon be regulated like regular smoking because, he says, Big Tobacco is complicit in its rise."
> 
> ...



Amper sê ek .. Dom Donner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (20/11/14)

Hy is 'n dom donner

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (20/11/14)

I don't have any words to express my disgust.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moist (20/11/14)

Ignorant twat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (20/11/14)

Total knob!


----------



## hands (20/11/14)

cigarettes comes with a very bad reputation and i think that it was a very big mistake to call it "electronic cigarettes" and i am sure that it would have worked out far better for us if it was named differently. banning electronic cigarettes would be a careless mistake and grouping it with normal tobacco laws would just suck. so far the industry has done very well in self regulating and the passion of its consumers and manufacturers has made this a fast growing and very successful industry. there is so much fear mongering in the press without much affect on the consumers. i will remain hopeful that vaping will survive all this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/11/14)

That URL has a typo in it. It should read '*arse=true*' at the end. Next thing you know, we'll get a baggie of potatoes, onions, tomatoes and other kak that will magically cure nicotine addiction to go along with this bs. 

No further comments forthcoming as I cannot relate my thoughts eloquently by using only words suited to a Sailor's Dictionary.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## HPBotha (20/11/14)

ok --- found the problem....it is pronounced ---- "EEEE-cigaret". it is therefore still a cigarette.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## free3dom (20/11/14)

Good thing this is South Africa....so they might have this done by 2030.

And then we can still get all our stuff at the Vape Shebeens (i.e. the same wonderful people we get it from now) 

Seriously though, how very short sighted for someone who is so "against tobacco companies"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (20/11/14)

And the weird part is they are thinking of legalising weed in SA
this ou probably got a cut from the Big Tobacco Companies for saying what he did(Dissing Ecigs more than Cigs)
lol i will then probably be the 1st one in jail for vaping when its illegal... just dont care about this pathetic goverment views anymore..
They are just pissed coz they are only getting the VAT and no more SIN TAX from ecigs so something needs to be done to make up for loss of income...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)

The problem is simple. Everyone wants to have a say about things that they are clearly not informed about. If dom donner had any clue he would not have made such a statement that proves his lack of knowledge on the topic. 

Wish someone would post a response to the mail and guardian clearing things up for him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/14)

What the F have electronic cigarettes got to to with tobacco companies?! That P needs to go an F flieg in sy F M!

Go and buy a REAL F education you piece of S!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

Looking at the article. The whole thing goes around money, the government is getting less tax money because less sales of cigarettes. Now it look like they will get their loss back at moving it to e Cigs. this bull he is saying about the same as tobacco is just un-educateness

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## exodus (20/11/14)

I think BumbleBee has the correct words to explain how I feel about this piece of !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## exodus (20/11/14)

Its allays about money @kimbo. unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)

I'm with @BumbleBee! He said it most eloquently!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/11/14)

Motsoaledi said:


> If it were up to me, I would outright ban electronic cigarettes and I will fight for it. If there is one industry I don’t sympathise with at all it’s the tobacco industry, for the simple reason there is nothing they have contributed to humanity except great damage.
> ...
> *The tobacco industry sidestepped this and came up with the electronic cigarette*. And now they are saying they fall outside the ambit of tobacco regulation because they are not tobacco. We are not going to be fooled.
> They are the absolute enemy of the health system. For instance, we will never get rid of tuberculosis as long as smoking is there. So why mustn’t we throw any punches back?”




The knobs can regulate the tobacco industry all they want. For 30 years I've paid more than my fair share in taxes in that corner WITHOUT costing the bloody government a cent in health care. It's time that the numbnuts out there realize that it's NOT Big Tobacco that is pushing the electronic cigarette or shaping the vaping scene. The cig-alike industry may be Big Tobacco's hope, but in general, every self-respecting vaper is ready to bash big tobacco and give them absolutely no support in their attempted entry into the vaping world due to their income loss from stinkie sales. They can go and get knotted along with all the idiots in the world that are trying to attribute all kinds of possible diseases to vaping with absolutely no evidence to back it up. 
/rant

Not sure which of you follow Phil or watched this interview, but it was interesting to see NJOY jumping on the advocacy bandwagon too :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/14)

This is definitely disturbing

Lets try look at it from the minister's point of view for a moment:
If he really thinks that vaping is being driven by Big Tobacco companies then I can understand his frustration that they are sidestepping with an alternative product. And swinging punches publicly at Big Tobacco is an easy thing to do since we all love to hate them. 

Easy to swing punches. Not so easy to understand and analyse what is really going on and try predict longer term outcomes on state coffers and people's health under various scenarios. Clearly this is what they need. I am more than happy to help them. 

The minister is not aware of the unbelievable experiences each and every one of us has had with vaping. This he clearly needs to know. 

Sad, but where to from here? Just some thoughts:

I think it will take some time for the state to really feel the pinch of lost sin tax revenue from declining cigarette sales in SA

By that time, there will no doubt be a new batch of ministers and decision makers in the Health department and relevant decision making bodies. 

I also hope that SA looks to the international trends in deciding how to take this forward and realises that the issue is more complicated than what it may seem initially. 

In the meantime, i am hoping that people like Dr Farsalinos can make enough valid defences to keep up the fight and slowly convince rulemakers that vaping is very different to cigarettes and actually presents a wonderful opportunity, if embraced. 
*
And we at ECIGSSA need to continue growing our community, continue with our vape meets and continue improving & enjoying our vaping. *

The time may come where we need to explain to some of the decision makers first hand what a positive impact vaping has had on our lives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (21/11/14)

Silver said:


> This is definitely disturbing
> 
> Lets try look at it from the minister's point of view for a moment:
> If he really thinks that vaping is being driven by Big Tobacco companies then I can understand his frustration that they are sidestepping with an alternative product. And swinging punches publicly at Big Tobacco is an easy thing to do since we all love to hate them.
> ...


You have been duly delegated. Details of your appointment with the Minister of Health to follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silverbear (21/11/14)

The first problem I have with his statement is that it is about him, "I will xxxxxxxxx", "If it was upto me, I will xxxxx'. it is about him and what he wants. It is not about the people he is supposed to serve. As long as it is about him, facts and truth mean nothing, because it is about his personal value system. It is about dealing with what irritates him. Yes i does use the public health point to support his personal values, but iti is just that, a public point to support his values. 

what is needed in our political arena is a member who does smoke to be converted to Vapor, and then they can stand in opposition based on facts and experience to this idiot that is representitive of our entire goverment. It is not about what the poeple want it is about their own political grandstanding.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Humbolt (21/11/14)

I used to have so much respect for this guy, but now he looks like just another ANC lemming.


----------



## Silverbear (21/11/14)

The following statement is just a prime example of how ignorant this fool is.

However, he said that “the tobacco industry sidestepped this and came up with the electronic cigarette. And now they are saying they fall outside the ambit of tobacco regulation because they are not tobacco. We are not going to be fooled."

I can just feel a lot of very expresive and graphic vocabulary boiling up inside me as I read this article.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ESH (21/11/14)

I sense a disturbance in the force.
How about tackling the real issues: Power (Electrical not political), Water, Telecommunications, Transport, Healthcare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

